# REPTILE VET NORTH DEVON



## Cara (Oct 30, 2006)

Unfortunatly my baby Columbian Rainbow Boa passed away yesterday, i want to get an autopsy done to make sure she has nothing infectious that could have been passed to my other snakes, does anybody know of any vets that will perform autopsys on reptiles in north devon? Thanks


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Simon Thompson at Charter vets

http://www.chartervets.com/


----------



## Cara (Oct 30, 2006)

thanks have given them a call & waiting for simon to call me back cheers


----------



## Cara (Oct 30, 2006)

Spoken to Simon - quoted over £100 (about £85 for autopsy + courier) can't really afford that  does anyone know where i can get one done cheaper???


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Yep, cost about that much to get Duke, our 3yo Bearded Dragon PM'd. 

Try here:
Udo Hetzel, Dr.med.vet., Dr. rer. Nat, MRCVS
Lecturer in Veterinary Pathology
Department of Veterinary Pathology
Faculty of Veterinary Science
University of Liverpool
Crown Street
Liverpool, L 7ZJ

[email protected]

Just package it well with icepacks preferably and send it to them, drop him an email to let him now it is coming. If you want a written PM I think it costs (don't know how much exactly) but if an email with cause of death is all you want I believe it is free.
He is trying to create a Centre of Excellence at Liverpool University so is willing to do PM's on the cheap or for free to collate evidence and notes I believe.


----------

